# My beautiful auratus has passed.



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm practically on the verge of tears.

On Friday night, when I left to go to work for the weekend, she was out and eating. Although I had noticed her acting funny, I had attributed it to her holding eggs. When I returned on Sunday night, I hadn't seen her but saw her green coloration in the Coco Hut. I didn't want to disturb her. When I came home from class today, I thought it was odd that I hadn't seen her. Concerned, I lifted up her Coco Hut to a disturbing sight. Turned on her back, severely thin, and her green had turned to blue on all but her back.

I don't know what could have happened, but if it was due to the "dying environment" around her, I want to hang my head in shame. I fed her properly, giving her adequate supplementation of vitamins and calcium, I never overfed her and I never stressed her out intentionally. I kept humidity and temperature consistent to those required for her proper physiology. 

I feel absolutely terrible. My ABG mix had arrived today, and I returned from Home Depot with a Jeep full of plants ready to set up her new viv. For almost 6 years, I have kept fish in extremely well-kept aquariums, and I have attempted to do the best for my frog that my girlfriend purchased for me as a gift in July for my birthday. Any time I experience a death of an animal, I cannot help but think it was all my fault. I am not returning to this hobby; I feel as if her death is directly my fault, although I cannot pinpoint as to where I went wrong. 

What really makes this sad is that my girlfriend and I mutually broke up, on good terms, on Saturday evening. It hurt to have to call her and tell her that our pride and joy had passed away. I am sincerely sorry if anyone ever felt I was a bad example to the hobby, for any reason at all. I want to thank all of you for the care and dedication that you put into the hobby, as well as the tremendous advice I have received since July.

Nicholas Zito

-Oh and how should I dispose of her? I have always believed in burying such an animal, but I live in NYC and can't do this anywhere. Would it be absolutely wrong to freeze her in a plastic container until I can bring her back to Long Island, or is that just plain weird?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't take this loss on yourself. More then likely it was not your fault. If it was your fault, we all make mistakes. First it would be best to see a picture of the enclosure. It could of just been a bad frog... It might of had parasites, we don't really know. If you are really determined to find out what was wrong you could get a fecal sample done to see if it had parasites. You saying it was extremely skinny makes me want to say parasites, but I'm not a scientist, so I don't know. Once again, don't take this hard. It happens to all of us eventually, just keep getting on the horse. It seems like you know what your doing pretty well, it was probably not your fault. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Don't take this loss on yourself. More then likely it was not your fault. If it was your fault, we all make mistakes. First it would be best to see a picture of the enclosure. It could of just been a bad frog... It might of had parasites, we don't really know. If you are really determined to find out what was wrong you could get a fecal sample done to see if it had parasites. You saying it was extremely skinny makes me want to say parasites, but I'm not a scientist, so I don't know. Once again, don't take this hard. It happens to all of us eventually, just keep getting on the horse. It seems like you know what your doing pretty well, it was probably not your fault. Don't get discouraged.


She was very round and plump, though, even when not holding eggs. It's as if she shriveled upon dying. I don't feel like taking a picture of the enclosure; I had made another thread stating that all of my plants were dying, and that was why I was setting up another viv for her with better drainage.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well if you don't show pictures of the tank and frog we have no clue at all to help deciding what was wrong.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Here, in February:

http://media.fukung.net/images/40780/8589f7b75c9bcb444e763eaeef221d59.jpg

You can browse that thread for pics of the frog. Right now she is blue, skinny, and only has green remaining on her back where she was turned over.


----------



## Frog City (May 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. The bright side is that statistically, she lived longer with you than she would have in the wild, constantly dodging predators. I lost two baby froglets this morning and have no idea why. Amazing how attached we get to things. The loss pulls at my heart and I remind myself we each "rent" our place on Earth for a short while. 
I live in NYC and know that Central Park and all the other parks are full of little burial plots for our passed small animals. I also have a friend with a freezer that always has a few frozen passed fish or gerbils in it. She saves them until she can get them to her country house to bury them. I think it is illegal to bury in the parks but thousands do it every year anyway. Even dogs get buried there, which I think are too big. 
My froglets are in the compost bin to return to the earth. I'll think of them whenever I garden and give thanks for their contribution to the soil which grows my food.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Marconis said:


> She was very round and plump, though, even when not holding eggs. It's as if she shriveled upon dying. I don't feel like taking a picture of the enclosure; I had made another thread stating that all of my plants were dying, and that was why I was setting up another viv for her with better drainage.


If you loved your frog & you loved keeping it, I say don't give up ! set up that new viv (thats what your frog would want you to do) stuff happens in all hobbies haven't you lost a fish or two in your aquariums ? from what I read you have done well with your aquariums and followed guidelines on your frog, so don't be crippled by your grief  Follow those well made plans you had on the next viv. If we quit everything that put an obstacle in our path life would be very bland & joyless. So "frog on" my brother !


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

bristles said:


> If you loved your frog & you loved keeping it, I say don't give up ! set up that new viv (thats what your frog would want you to do) stuff happens in all hobbies haven't you lost a fish or two in your aquariums ? from what I read you have done well with your aquariums and followed guidelines on your frog, so don't be crippled by your grief  Follow those well made plans you had on the next viv. If we quit everything that put an obstacle in our path life would be very bland & joyless. So "frog on" my brother !


Ha, sure I've lost about a dozen fish over the past 5 or 6 years, but still...they are fish. Yeah it sucks, but it isn't the same as losing a beautiful animal that you care for on a very personal level. I will take time to think about whether or not I will continue with the hobby; it's a lot different than losing a fish.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

True a frog is not the same as a fish (although I know some friends that might argue that) but my point is you did your water changes, checked your PH levels & temp & fed them a varied diet and yet they still died  the same is true with frogs, you do the best you can and research things you have problems with (this site is a goldmine for info & folks willing to bend over backwards to help fellow froggers) so think long and hard before you turn your back on a hobby that you got such enjoyment from. I think you may be so bummed from other things that you are willing to throw the baby out with the bath water. But reading what you wrote about the time and loving care you put into your frog & fish I think diving into planning & setting up a new frog environment would do your heart & head a world of good  However things work out I wish you the best of luck my friend


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you Bristles. I will definitely consider getting another frog, but not at the moment.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Nick,

I think it actually says a lot about you that this loss is upsetting to you. It is very easy for some of us to become a bit jaded about the loss of a frog, so it is nice to see that there are others (like me) who take the loss of a frog very personally.

Let me know when you're ready to "restart" your frog tank and I'll hook you up.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I think it actually says a lot about you that this loss is upsetting to you. It is very easy for some of us to become a bit jaded about the loss of a frog, so it is nice to see that there are others (like me) who take the loss of a frog very personally.
> 
> ...


I have some different thumbnail types too, let me know if you're interested in imitators, Marconis.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Will do, thank you all very much.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Hey Nick,

I have some juvie-sub adult Green and Bronze Auratus that I bred myself. If you want I'll give you one to get you started again. Set up the viv, post some pics and I'll meet you somewhere since you're only about 20 minutes from me if you're in the city


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss  I lost 2 tads this morning, and that's been really hard as well. I hope you continue with the hobby.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It is heartbreaking to lose a frog. I cried and cried when I lost one. He came to me sick and I tried to nurse him back to health. It's so sad to hear about your frog. She really was a beautiful. 

I enjoyed reading your posts from when you first got her and set up her tank, and your follow up posts about her. It was clear that she meant a lot to you. I hope you will consider starting over. Hopefully with a frog from one of the board members or sponsors, with known background so you can find a mate. Watching a pair of frogs courting and laying eggs. Watching eggs develop into tads and tads into froglets. It's all really very wonderful.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss. I have a prob pair of campana auratus (0.1.1.) the female is proven. If you come to frog day ill let you have them for free.

-B


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

All of the offers are greatly appreciated, but again, I am not currently interested in starting over. In several months, maybe, but not yet. I am going to supply two photos of my frog. I doubt you can gather anything from it, but it's worth a shot.

Dorsal:











Ventral:










You can see on the dorsal side that there was some retainment of green coloration.

Also, why was she turned upside down? I know many animals flip over when dead, but why is this?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

It does look quite dry and shriveled.. Is this what it looked like the day you found it dead? How high is your humidity usually in the tank again?


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> It does look quite dry and shriveled.. Is this what it looked like the day you found it dead? How high is your humidity usually in the tank again?


I found her dead today, just like that but with slightly more green coloration on her dorsal side. On Friday, she was hopping about (only when food came down), had full coloration, and was plump. I'm guessing she passed on Saturday, but I am unaware of how quickly dead frogs lose their coloration.

Humidity was kept between 70%-85%, consistently. It only bottomed to 70% in the later part of the day. A good misting boosted it back up.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Most don't even keep track of their humidity as as long as it's a planted tank that's misted with a glass top, the glass has condensation on it and it's high enough.

What kind of top did you have on tank? The environment should not be wet and humidity stays constant regardless of if you mist. I don't even mist every day some weeks and never even think about humidity.

Humidity is very misunderstood by new frog keepers. Many think they need a fogger or misting system to "control" humidity. No one should have to control it with dart frogs besides a glass top on their vivarium with very little ventilation, some say no ventilation besides opening up the glass lid every day.

You're from NY huh? Any plans on going to Frog Day.

If you go to Frog Day, I would bring 2 Azureus froglets for you if you're interested. They're the only ones ready to leave here. I have tons coming soon and this would be free of charge. I could use the karma and have had people be so generous to me in the past.

I'm sure Richard and Susan were more than generous as well so you might not need me.

Sorry to hear this happened.


EDIT: Sounds from reading again that people are going to take care of you for your next frogs. I wouldn't feel a loss if I did and like helping people. Though I don't want any noobs PMing me asking for free frogs please lol


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

I did have a glass top, with fiberglass screen ventilation along the back where there would normally be room for filters and all that jazz.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I would be willing to help you out with some patricia froglets to get you back into the hobby. Let me know...i will give you a very good price.


Sam
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

What's the deal with returns on Josh's Frogs? I want to return my ABG mix but their site says nothing about returns.

Shipping & Returns - Josh's Frogs


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Marconis said:


> What's the deal with returns on Josh's Frogs? I want to return my ABG mix but their site says nothing about returns.
> 
> Shipping & Returns - Josh's Frogs


It will probably sell on here pretty quick. You should call Josh, he usually calls back within a day.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

Based on your description of the lid on your tank, the frog must have shriveled up upon passing away. Parasites are certainly a possibility for the cause of death, despite how "plump" she was. 

Definitely consider hopping back into the hobby again. Finish your new tank, and in 2-3 months, grab yourself a new dart frog. My first frog died, and while I was at a loss as to why myself, I took advantage of the sources of better breeders here and was hooked up with a very healthy pair of Vents. 

Also, I am very happy to see that so many people are willing to give away a frog or two to you for free! Just to be involved with darts once again! This hobby is very close-knit, makes me proud to be here .


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Honestly, I was taken aback when I saw how many offers for free frogs I got. I received several PMs as well. It's really nice of all of you; I will definitely contact you guys sometime in the future if I decide to get back in it.


----------

